# In C# generiertes Array an JavaScript übergeben



## flyMASTER (17. August 2007)

Ich habe größere Datenbestände die ich als eine art Liste, oder - wenn es sowas wie eine Liste in JavaScript nicht gibt - als Array an eine JavaScript Methode übergeben will. 

Aber wie erzeugt man in C# ein Array das in JavaScript ausgelesen werden kann? Wäre echt nett wenn mir jmd nen bsp. Lösungsansatz oder nen Stichwort nennen könnte, denn bis jetzt war meine Suche vergebens


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. August 2007)

Wie soll das Ganze denn überhaupt zum Clienten kommen?


----------



## flyMASTER (18. August 2007)

Bis jetzt bastle ich mir immer einen String mit HTML Code. Ich dachte bei den Arrays an eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise, aber wenns eine elegantere Möglichkeit gibt würde ich die auch gern mal ausprobieren


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. August 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich wissen, wie der erzeugte Code zum Clienten kommt...aber das scheint ja nicht das Problem zu sein :-(

Das mit dem String-basteln würde ich auch machen, wo aber genau ist dabei das Problem, weisst du nicht, wie der String aufgebaut sein muss, damit daraus funktionierender JS-Code wird?

Was ist das überhaupt für ein Array? 
Ein-oder mehrdimensional?
Indiziert oder assoziativ?


----------



## flyMASTER (18. August 2007)

Also in der *.aspx Page habe ich ein Label das als Platzhalter für den HTML Quellcode steht.   Beim PageLoad wird dann per Label.text der Quellcode eingefügt. Dieser wiederum wird in einer anderen *.cs Datei erzeugt.

Einen HTML String mit JS Methodenaufruf mit einzelnen Variablen in C# zu erstellen ist kein Problem, es reicht ja an den richtigen Stellen ' und "  zu setzen und ggf. auch mal zu escapen. 
Was mir Probleme bereitet ist das erstellen eines (eindimensionalen) Arrays das dann im JS Code funktioniert wie zuvor im C# Codeabschnitt in dem ich es erstellt habe. 

Was ich noch nicht probiert habe ist ein C# Array mit "+ +"  an die Stelle einzubinden wo  die  JS Methode ein Array erwartet. Wenns echt so trivial sein sollte entschuldige ich mich fürs Topic erstellen, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## tkdmatze (20. August 2007)

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb299886.aspx

eventuell hilft dir das etwas weiter

man kann das ganze aber auch über den Umweg xml machen, aber JSON ist meisst effektiver


----------

